# erkennt vb6.0 einen usb stick? (unter win2k)



## -cta- (4. November 2003)

Wie kann ich mit einem VB Skript unter Windows 2000 erkennen, ob ein USB Stick an einem PC angeschlossen ist und welcher Laufwerksbuchstabe diesem USB-Stick zugewiesen ist. Es genügt nicht lediglich Wechseldatenträger zu identifizieren, sondern es soll explizit nach einem USB-Stick gesucht werden!


----------



## Retlaw (4. November 2003)

Einen Wechseldatenträger mit zugehörigem Laufwerksbuchstaben erkennen und darauf zugreifen ist möglich, aber prüfen ob das ein USB-Stick ist geht nicht mit "Hausmitteln" dieser Sprachen (meinst du jetzt VB6.0 oder VBScript ?), dafür müsstest du externe Funktionen (z.B. API oder sonstige DLLs) verwenden.


----------



## FastProg (4. November 2003)

Du kannst eine Datei auf diesen USB-Stick erstellen, diese Datei kann so aussehen

zb.

USB.USI

[USB]
Stickversion=1.1

[AUTOSTART]
ICON=%Pfad%Stick.ico
RUN=%Pfad%Run.exe

Dein programm Testet ob diese Datei vorhanden ist, und weiß dann ob es ein USB Stick ist.

Es muss halt jeder deiner USB Sticks angepasst werden.
Eine andere möglichkeit kenne ich nicht.


----------



## -cta- (4. November 2003)

hmm....danke erstmal...ich werde das weitergeben....!


(ich muss mich da gott sei dank nicht drum kümmern)


----------



## VB_Freak_goes_C (11. Januar 2005)

ist zwar schon alt der beitrag, aber hast du es eigentlich geschafft einen usb stick ohne diese file zu identifizieren?

es müsste eigentlich irgendwie mit DeviceIOControl gehen, aber mir fehlen da die genauen Parameter/Konstanten Werte die ich übergeben müsste.


----------

